# ~~~~> Visa Renewal Advice Needed



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

I live in México City and my FM-3 visa will expire on December 10th. I am wondering if anyone has any tips, suggestions or advice concerning the renewal process. Thank in advance for you help


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Go to the top of the Mexico forum's index page and you'll see posts that will give you the information you need. Briefly, you may start the process online at the INM website anytime after November 10th. It is in Spanish, so if you need help, find a bilingual friend. The process is quite simple and will tell you the documents that you will need to present at INM. They won't see you until you have completed them. When that is accomplished, they'll give you a note with a special web address to follow your application's progress. In a matter of days, or a week, you will be able to go it, get fingerprinted, fill out one last form and get your new 'no inmigrante credencial', a plastic card, instead of a booklet.


----------

